# Garage inside painting begins



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Have finally started with the inside walls of garage with sandtex masonry white paint. 

First with a roller to try out and went on ok as is
Next I used a brush to try and get into the brick lines but I seem to be using a lot of paint, any advice or a good brush recommendation to get into cracks.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Trail wall


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Roller tester


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Dabbing in a lot of paint into the cracks with a brush, going on thick trying to get into the brick joins, any advice on better method, tools


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

Try a thicker roller. I've just started painting my block walls and it's was pretty easy but needs three or four coats. I just used a brush for the edges.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Spray gun?


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

I've just done mine with a Bosch PFS65 spray gun, worked brilliantlupy, and that's into super rough texture breeze blocks. My garage is 36 sq m and I used about 25 litres of paint, I used white contract Matt. Regards Tom


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

You could water down the first coat because the bricks will just suck in all the moisture from the paint. Once you have a good first coat then paint at normal concentration.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

The first coat with roller hasn't taken much so don't think I need to water down

It's the brick lines which is taking the most on dabbing

Going to avoid spray as usually uses up more


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Day 2, second coat...

But here's the wall


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Still need to do sides of the pillar breeze blocks and touch in the gaps I couldn't reach with the brush I had

Ended up using a brush and slapping it on thick into the brick lines 

Although maybe a bit too thick as 24hours later I saw what I did yesterday had dripped a bit and still a bit wet


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Either water down the first coat or mist some water over the area before painting


----------



## matth-telford (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking good similar to mine I did last month pics are a couple
Of threads down


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Evening number 3 lol
Slapped straight on brush and paint


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

p1tse said:


> Still need to do sides of the pillar breeze blocks and touch in the gaps I couldn't reach with the brush I had
> 
> Ended up using a brush and slapping it on thick into the brick lines
> 
> Although maybe a bit too thick as 24hours later I saw what I did yesterday had dripped a bit and still a bit wet


You need to use a long pile roller sleeve like this. These hold much more paint than normal. I use these when painting outside of houses.

Saul


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I did exactly the same, in fact my garage looks very similar!

I didn't water down the first layer and it took me 3 coats to get a decent colour. Definitely try a watered down layer first.

I used a fence brush when doing mine...nice and thick.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I tried a water mix tonight as I was running out of paint 
But the water down meant getting into the grooves easier, but just means I might have to go over with a second coat, although I might not bother on the wall I've just done due to putting up a shelving unit up so will cover it

Although I spy a bit of damp


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Old ikea desk top, I think I might try and recycle and put up on the beams for more storage above


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good effort p1tse

I used Dulux Exterior Weathershield on my bare brickwork on the inside of the garage and it went on a treat. Went over a few bits with a second coat, but 2-3 years on it still looks like brand new white paint.

No ageing or discolouring whatsoever.

I shouldn't worry too much about the damp I don't think, I imagine you have a DPC at 150mm above finish floor level?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

DPC??? What's that?

I used sandtex 
I've now run out but a mate has a tub of 5l of something I might use to finish off
Worst case I'll need to go over if discolouration happens


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Damp Proof Course
The black vinyl/plastic tape that you sometimes see sticking out of your brickwork 6" above the ground.

Just means if you have any damp rise from the ground it only ever really gets 6" up your wall and no further.

Just noticed, thats on the inside though, and I bet its only a single skin wall.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

Yeah there's material jutting out at that height so can assume it is


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Did the skirting area



May do the top edge in grey too as have lots left over


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Starting to take shape and looking good. :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I've got some used tiles to go down next

Not sure where to start, where to have flush lines or not etc


----------



## AKH (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good so far!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Gheezer said:


> Did you seal the walls before you started?
> 
> I plan to do this in the summer but 1 coat of thinned PVA, three coats of thinned white emulsion and then a thicker coat of PVA to seal. All sprayed.


Skip the PVA and just use a watered down first coat. The paint will bond to the wall much better.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

No Pva
Seems mix review about Pva and decided against it

That part of wall had roller with paint and then brush

The rest of the walls I gave up with roller and went straight for brush and paint.
It's easy to apply first coat, just the second pass rather coat for me though was a pain with the brick grooves 

Was easier than I thought

Didn't go spray as it uses more I believe and wanted to get it done cheaper due to budget

Paint was sandtex 
Grey was floor paint from wickes and was quite watered down from tin and went on easy


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

*Update*

used floor tiles down
I need to cut some up to edge up, but i did a few inches of the floor with grey floor paint too when doing the skirting

it's not a very long garage
ka in
some gym/ junk on one side with an old ikea shelving unit to tidy cleaning products and general junk lol


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Tidy!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Cracking job chap!
Dreading painting inside of mine :/


----------

